# Just Ordered



## Ataraxia (Apr 23, 2007)

I just placed an order for Nirvana's K2 from Dr. Chronic.  I've heard some mixed results on this site about the doc, but I've heard more positive than negative, so I thought I'd try it.  I wonder how long they'll take to get here and if the "stealth packaging" will fool customs.  Hopefully in a week or so I'll be posing positive results!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 23, 2007)

Probably won't take long. I've ordered from the doc on multiple occasions. My order has always got to me. I think some people bash him without even trying him to deter people to order where they do. Good luck!


----------



## flipmode (Apr 24, 2007)

i went to the doc i said whta i said about him i aint goin back i stick with botique cheap how much did u pay for ur seeds at botique there 15 dollar a pack of nivarna send money order prority mail cost u 5 dollars get ur order in 3 4 days when they recieve ur payment they will tell u they have been dispathed to ur email.but then again he does take credit cards so i think ul be alright but seed botique i love get my order garanteed and i mean grantedd ordered 5 times all together put in a order for k2 again and white widow


----------



## Ataraxia (Apr 24, 2007)

I got the email today saying that the Doc has dispatched my beans.  Then it said expect 10-14 day delivery time.  Hopefully it's a little faster than that.


----------



## Ataraxia (Apr 29, 2007)

I got back to my house in the wee morning hours of Sunday to find a small envelope that one of my housemates set in front of my door.  I recognized the return address was from the UK and instantly knew what it was........4 days from dispatch email to package at my doorstep!!! That's fantastic.  I'll definitely be a return customer for Doc Chronic.  I didn't get any freebee seeds though, but no big deal, I'm just happy I got the ones I paid for.

4 days! I can't beleive it


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 29, 2007)

I sure do like to hear stories like yours. Good luck to you and I hope you have great results from your grow. Let me know if I can be of help.


----------

